# Algorithm filtering programs



## N's-cvt (Jun 10, 2020)

So most of the time I've been generating algs I've taken them into a google doc and filtered them out one by one removing all the algs with an F2 reducing it down to a smaller list. I am hoping there is a program out there that helps with filtering that is more efficient than a google doc and if there is could you please let me know about it, thanks.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> So most of the time I've been generating algs I've taken them into a google doc and filtered them out one by one removing all the algs with an F2 reducing it down to a smaller list. I am hoping there is a program out there that helps with filtering that is more efficient than a google doc and if there is could you please let me know about it, thanks.


AlgExplorer might be worth looking into.

PS: F2 moves aren't _that_ bad. I don't use too many algs with F2, but e.g. algs like F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 or R' F' r U' r' F2 R can be decent despite the F2s.


----------

